# Portage dla użytkownika?

## canis_lupus

Czy w portage istnieje taka mozliwość, alby użytkownik mógł sobie zainstalować jakis program w swoim katalogu domowym? Imho było by to wielce przydatne.

----------

## BeteNoire

Dlaczego i do czego Ci to potrzebne? Jeśli masz uprawnienia do instalacji to po co bawić się we wrzucanie do /home?

----------

## arek.k

Wydaje mi się, że @canis_lupus ma na myśli coś takiego, jak jest w Windoze - zainstaluj aplikację tylko dla danego użytkownika. W Windoze jednak aplikacja nie jest instalowana w katalogu użytkownika (chociaż właściwie jest taka możliwość).

Funkcję instalacji do katalogu innego niż domyślny ma chyba paludis, ale nie jest to instalacja dla konkretnego użytkownika i musisz być su, żeby dokonać instalacji.

----------

## DtZ

Z tego co wiem to portage niema takiej możliwości  :Neutral: . Bawiąc się fakeroot'em i wartością zmiennej ROOT może dałoby się osiągnąć taki efekt, ale nie wiem czy jest to tego warte. Jak ktoś bardzo chce mieć paczki instalowane w swoim katalogu domowy to wygodniej się z pkgsrc korzysta.

----------

## kacper

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dlaczego i do czego Ci to potrzebne?
> 
> 

 

a np. po to aby nie zawracać gitary administratorowi i samemu sobie ekg czy inne irssi zainstalować.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> Dlaczego i do czego Ci to potrzebne?
> 
>  
> ...

 

No to dać userowi dostęp do kompilatorów, skompiluje sobie z --prefix=${HOME}/irssi i juz, odpali ~/irssi/bin/irssi.

----------

## matiit

A po to wymyślili portage żeby kompilować prościej  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> Dlaczego i do czego Ci to potrzebne?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wciąż nie widzę w tym sensu. Administrator musiałby dać użytkownikowi uprawnienia do emerge, co jest głupim pomysłem, jeśli chodzi o osoby trzecie. A jeśli administratorem jest użytkownik autora postu to po co mu instalować w /home?

----------

## Paczesiowa

niby dlaczego administrator musialby pozwalac na uzywanie portage/emerge? skoro uzytkownik miesza tylko w swoich plikach to jakim prawem administrator powinien mu tego zabraniac?

----------

## canis_lupus

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wciąż nie widzę w tym sensu. Administrator musiałby dać użytkownikowi uprawnienia do emerge, co jest głupim pomysłem, jeśli chodzi o osoby trzecie. A jeśli administratorem jest użytkownik autora postu to po co mu instalować w /home?

 

Np po to że ludzie często chcą jakiś programik na szybko, nikomu do niczego nie potrzebny a ja nie mam ochoty śmiecić sobie w w systemie.

----------

## Drwisz

Ja tak mam zainstalowane gry "doom3, ut2004 oraz porty fallouta".  Dlaczego tak? Bo mogę. Jeśli jednak w systemie będzie brakować bibliotek potrzebnych do instalacji, kompilacji to nie przeskoczysz. Chyba że, doinstalujesz i je. Ale tak poza tym to problemów nie widzę.

----------

## wodzik

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

>  oraz porty fallouta".

 

mozesz napisac cos wiecej. masz instalke w wine, czy jest gdzies natywna wersja na linuksa?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

canis_lupus, próbowałeś może zabaw ze zmiennymi ROOT i PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT? 

```
OPCJE ŚRODOWISKOWE

ROOT = [ścieżka]

    Używamy ROOT w celu określenia docelowego korzenia systemu plików używanego podczas instalowania pakietów lub ebuildów.

    Standardowo to /. 

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT = [ścieżka]

    Używamy PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT by określić gdzie znajdują się różne pliki konfiguracyjne Portage (więcej informacji w sekcji PLIKI poniżej).

    Standardowo to /. 
```

Wydaje mi się, że w połączeniu z sudo mogłoby to dać to o czego szukasz.

----------

## Arfrever

Można też użyć EXTRA_ECONF do nadpisania opcji "--prefix" itp.

----------

